# Sailing from California to Florida via the Panama Canal



## scottie55

Hi all. This is my first post. Just joined the forum.

I have a question. What is the best way to sail from California to Florida? In the next year I want to do this. Some of my relatives moved the Southern US recently from California and I want to be closer to them. I'm planning on keeping my boat in Miami, FL. I'll be leaving from Long Beach, CA.

As for the trip I'll be doing it in a 1966 26-foot Islander Excalibur sailboat and will be doing it singlehanded except for my dog. My plan is to sail off from Southern California and go offshore about 15-20 miles and sail down Baja. Get to Cabo San Lucas. And then sail down the Mexico mainland down into Central America. Then finally get to Panama and go through the canal. From there sail up the Caribbean side of Central America to Cancun, Mexico. And then head out offshore through the Gulf to Cuba and finally to Miami. 

Has anyone here ever done a sail like that? Any tips or suggestions? Like the best time of year for the trip or how long it would take. Or different route suggestions. Would I have to worry about sea pirates or drug cartels?

Thanks and appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Minnesail

Wonderful sense of adventure! But...

There is a couple that tried it on a 28-foot Pearson Triton. You should read their blog before you try it:
3knots | Man, Wife and Dog drifting to warmer climates

Or you could just skip straight to where they wrecked their boat:
Staring into oblivion | 3knots


----------



## jimgo

In case Minnesail hasn't discouraged you, have you looked into what this will cost versus what it would cost to have the boat trailered from CA to TX and then sail over to FL? It sounds like you have some sailing experience; have you singlehanded at night before? Have you considered the political "issues" in Mexico right now, and how that might impact your ability to get help, food, fuel medicine, etc. if necessary?


----------



## zeehag

lots have done and still are doing that--just go if you are gonna---remember not to sail in summer and to be in a safe place from major named storms between mid may and early november.
political issues in mexico are less ugly than political issues in usa at present, and not a problem for cruisers. 

most bahias on mexicoast have fuel food water and whatnot. he can even walk his dog on the beach without getting a freeking ticket--even sans leash!!!!!!!--how backward is that..omg he may not survive---folks are so friendly and helpful. will not survive that at all.
no . he should not do this. he will die.
christmas in barra de navidad is spozed to be cool. 
christmas in zihuatenejo is gorgeous..town looks like a christmas tree from water. .
come on down. be aware and be safe--get visa and fishing license before you leave san diego--take doggie to vet for certificate for out of country


done slowly, this could be the time of your life


----------



## tweitz

As a one time owner of an Excalibur 26, its a nice boat for coastal sailing, but I don't think it is remotely adequate for this trip. I sold mine over 30 years ago and it was already tired, though a year newer than yours. I doubt yours got stronger. In particular, there was flexing in the fin keel that was suspicious, and the standing rigging and chain plates were dubious. Have you gone over every inch? Is your outboard in the well or on the transom? In the well it slows you down because of the effect of the opening under water. If on the transom, it will lift clear of the water in any kind of swell. Where will you store fuel and supplies? Do you have a spare tiller? could you repair the rudder? Is the core intact?

Unless you plan the whole trip in coastal hops of very short duration, I don't think it is realistic, and I am not sure that trip could be done that way.


----------



## zeehag

there are many bays in which to stop along the way south from kali to panama-- once past mexico there is bahia del sol, el salvador, there are many other bays in which to stop and rest an d provision. folks have done this in 27 catalinas, 27 ericsons, pearson 26, cal 28, columbia 28, many smaller boats. there is no reason a small boat cannot sail down wind and down current to panama.
and he doesnt even have to die in the process...go figger...the entire trip is down wind and down current most of year.


----------



## JonEisberg

zeehag said:


> there are many bays in which to stop along the way south from kali to panama-- once past mexico there is bahia del sol, el salvador, there are many other bays in which to stop and rest an d provision. folks have done this in 27 catalinas, 27 ericsons, pearson 26, cal 28, columbia 28, many smaller boats. there is no reason a small boat cannot sail down wind and down current to panama.
> and he doesnt even have to die in the process...go figger...*the entire trip is down wind and down current most of year.*


Hmmm, seems you're forgetting about that tiny little bit at the end, beating back out of the bottom of the Caribbean Sea and on up to Florida...

No doubt some here will say of such a notoriously boisterous passage, "No Problem", in such a boat...

For sure, that trip would be do-able... But, not by me...


----------



## ShoalFinder

May be worth PM-ing Capt. Aaron to get some pointers for the trip north from the Canal to FL.


----------



## zeehag

i didnt include the eastern side of mexico as i have yet to do that part--i figgered you guys with all the experience would chime in to set the poor soul straight--like, after he pops out the canal how he is gonna die......
seems it should be do able in a small boat-- one sees enough of em sailing everywhere and some have gone round the planet----so--what does he need to beware of on the other side--i need this info as well, so please bring it on...... <3

the trips down this west coast has been done in small boats and those are still surfing mexicoast--good souls and small boats---one merely becomes a better sailor than are we...... isnt hard . downhill run all the way on this side---it isnt until one pops out the canal that fun begins...seas south of conception i kali and south of cabo corrientes in mexico are quite smooth and windless on many occasions---is a drift place--southerly drift is less and there is actually a tidal flow, i noticed when i was drifting here.. of course if one finds a storm in pacific , one has a bit more fun---oops--challenge....


----------



## Coquina

The issue here is getting NORTH from the Panama Canal is a very tough passage indeed. I would not try this in the boat owned by the OP.


----------



## TJC45

I like the trailer idea. Probably cheaper, definately faster, and ultimately safer. 

Not as romantic, not as manly, and for most not as adventurous. Then again as any trucker will tell you pulling a boat any distance is its own adventure!


----------



## gbgreen59

I just fell in love with Zeehag...


----------



## zeehag

what i intend to do regarding that "cannot " thing about sailing north from panama-- go the way your boat wants to sail and figure out options once you get to chiapas or wherever you check out of mexico. 
from here you still have central america and some fun and pretty bays, per those trying to get me to leave mexico before my work is done!!..

i for one will cross that bridge when i arrive at it--provision in panama and go.....comfortably as possible--to wherever the wind blows until i get to where i feel comfortable--florida is on the list.
if in a hurry---trailer the boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Better read the requirement for Panama canal which does not allow boats that cant motor at 5 knots. I doubt your can.
So it would need to be towed by a Panama Canal Tug... cost between $3k and $5k? 

I dont know the type of boat but I have vast and serious reservations about any 26 footer going to sea.

Is it worth your life to die doing this?

Because death is a very real consequence of dreams without substance.


Mark


----------



## Thermophile

I say, pack food and water for the whole trip and pack ways to get more, fishing pole, water filters, money. Pack for the worst , hope for the best!


----------



## TQA

Put it on a truck - I am serious that is a very tough trip.

Alternatively sell it and buy another 26ft sailboat in Florida, there are lots !


----------



## Coquina

Just FYI the Panama Canal is a ways away from Mexico. You would have Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Honduras. Guetamala, and Belize before you get to Mexico. Some of these countries coudl be considered less than safe. 
It would be vastly cheaper to just buy a boat in Florida.


----------



## scottie55

TQA said:


> Alternatively sell it and buy another 26ft sailboat in Florida, there are lots !


After hearing all the input...that might be the best idea.


----------



## CrazyRu

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Better read the requirement for Panama canal which does not allow boats that cant motor at 5 knots. I doubt your can.
> 
> Mark


Are you saying that you don't know one simple fact?

Any boat with waterline longer than 14 ft has hull speed over 5 knots in displacement mode.


----------



## AlaskaMC

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I doubt your can.
> 
> Mark


Gosh Mark, I understand your concern but I don't see how attacking the honor of a mans keister is relevant. 

Seriously though, my Mac25 sails faster than that in pretty light air. I doubt his 26 would have a problem motoring at that or better with a decent motor.

Still, having looked at this ourselves (from much farther north), our plan is to buy a boat in Florida FWIW.


----------



## FirstCandC

Maritime Services - PanCanal.com

Am I reading this right, there is a minimum $800 toll for boats under 50 feet?


----------



## zeehag

panama canal is not cheap. it is the base price of i think 800 usd for under 50 ft plus handlers plus advisor plus food for same and lines and fenders....plus breakdowns and such....and the 2 day fee for slow boats....


----------



## FirstCandC

Well that is just dandy. Another thing on the list I will probably never do.


----------



## Coquina

Compare to the time and money to go AROUND South America and it isn't that bad plus way warmer than Cape Horn.


----------



## killarney_sailor

zeehag said:


> panama canal is not cheap. it is the base price of i think 800 usd for under 50 ft plus handlers plus advisor plus food for same and lines and fenders....plus breakdowns and such....and the 2 day fee for slow boats....


The $800 includes the advisor fee. From the Atlantic side at least, the standard is a two day transit. They leave you tied to a giant mooring in Gatun Lake. You need the lines, fenders, and handlers but usually can organize and share among other cruisers. You also need to pay a deposit ($700?) in case you break their canal. Takes about three weeks to get this back. Overall it is not that big a deal.


----------



## tweitz

Lots of advice from people who don't know the boat and haven't made the trip or a similar one. Bravado is no substitute for preparation and seaworthiness. A very tired, very old boat with an outboard is no way for an inexperienced sailor to start a long voyage. People have survived rowing the Atlantic. Sometimes they get lucky. It doesn't make them smart.


----------



## zeehag

tweitz said:


> Lots of advice from people who don't know the boat and haven't made the trip or a similar one. Bravado is no substitute for preparation and seaworthiness. A very tired, very old boat with an outboard is no way for an inexperienced sailor to start a long voyage. People have survived rowing the Atlantic. Sometimes they get lucky. It doesn't make them smart.


one need not have done this trip in that exact boat to know if it can be done. i am still doing that very trip in a slightly larger boat, yes, but i do meet souls doing it in islander 26-30. catalina 27-30, columbia 26 mII with outboard, cal 28-34, ericson 26, ericson 27, and other smaller boats. they are digging the ride and having the times of their lives. 
for the most part, south of point conception when weather permits, the seas behave fairly well. yes they still can be large, but the southerly swells are gentle with a normal timing of 11-15 seconds, depending. i have counted 21 seconds occasionally on good days in south west mexico, south of lazaro cardenas. normal swell in winter months is 1-2 meters with timing approx 15-21 seconds. niiiice n smooth. a baby can swim it, if the crocs dont eat it. 
i drift a lot on `pacific ocean. it is nice to be able to just drift and see the sealife and shipping when there is some, and other stuff going on about the ocean.
yes a small lil islander sailboat with a mebbe reliable engine can do the trip. it has been done in lesser boats. 
he prolly wont die. if he knows how to sail. if he doesnt, he will soon know a lot about sailing. 
what i find interesting is the souls who do not know the pacific ocean who post as if they sailed it


----------



## Delezynski

Scottie55,

I have not seen any one bring it up yet. The big challenge to your idea is crossing the Gulf of Tehuantepec. It's advisable for small boats (our size) to take it, "one foot on the beach". That is close to shore. Make sure to cross ONLY during good weather as advised by the marina area you start the crossing from. It's a long trip of many days, but the water is shallow and with the predominate winds you might be able to anchor some nights (OPEN WATER / road stead ANCHORING) for a bit of rest.

But I also have to say, it would most likely cost less to ship the boat than to prep it for an adventure like that.

Good luck on what ever decision you go with.

Greg


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

AlaskaMC said:


> Gosh Mark, I understand your concern but I don't see how attacking the honor of a mans keister is relevant.





CrazyRu said:


> Any boat with waterline longer than 14 ft has hull speed over 5 knots in displacement mode.


Right-t-oh. Off ya go then.

Those that 'a neva been thru know whats going on. I'll stand to the background.

Mark


----------



## Hudsonian

The overland distance is about 2700 miles. If you were to walk, you could get there in about 135 days and use the time and money you'd save to buy a new boat when you arrive. If you leave tomorrow, you'd get to Miami in time for the Presidents Day sheet and towel sales


----------



## AlaskaMC

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Right-t-oh. Off ya go then.
> 
> Those that 'a neva been thru know whats going on. I'll stand to the background.
> 
> Mark


I was making a bit of a joke. Hence the smily.

I think my question was, that you can ponder from the background, is there something specific to the canal that would make his boat not meet the minimum speed requirement that you mentioned in your post. It wasn't meant to question your experience.


----------



## Group9

Minnesail said:


> Wonderful sense of adventure! But...
> 
> There is a couple that tried it on a 28-foot Pearson Triton. You should read their blog before you try it:
> 3knots | Man, Wife and Dog drifting to warmer climates
> 
> Or you could just skip straight to where they wrecked their boat:
> Staring into oblivion | 3knots


That blog is a testament to just how hard it is to kill yourself sailing.


----------



## zeehag

golfito tim did the trip last year in a 27 catalina he bought in zihuatenejo. 
tehuantepec is not always blowing. 
folks usually stopin huatulco and when not running folks go. when it is blowing they wait until it is not blowing. 
folks make abigger dealk out of this than is usually necessary. 

so, if the cocodrilos dont eat you, and if the winds dont kill you you should be ok.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

AlaskaMC said:


> , is there something specific to the canal that would make his boat not meet the minimum speed requirement that you mentioned in your post.


Yes. (My negativity may have come across a bit strongly. Yes it can be done, but....)

My trip through was 5 years ago and stuff changes, prices go up, plus I went from the Caribbean to Pacific so some things are different (free anchorage on the Pacific side, none (?) on the Caribbean side.

There were two smaller boats trying to get through when we did it. Both had problems. 
The Canal authority does seem to have an systemic set against smaller boats. Their fees are higher (double); the speed requirement is enforced where the larger yachts never are forced to prove they can do 8 knots, and few can for that long distance; a bit more stringent in every way.

The two boats:

1) He was border line on the speed and it was recommended that he should be towed at a cost of $3,600. This can only happen by a Canal tug. So he said he would motor. Each time he tried he blew his engine up and they towed him back and charged him another $800 fee (that was the standard transit fee, they never charged him the extra $800 for being small again). When we met him he had been towed back twice = $1,600 and when we were there he failed again = $2,400 and he came back with just one more $800 in his pocket.... He was to go through again a few days after us for his 4th go.... but we never saw him again so whether he got through or not I dont know.
Remember he also had to get his 4 line handlers each time!

2) This was a young Dutch guy and intrepid as all buggery and we received emails from him in later years always in bizarre places, once after he rolled and lost his stick in the southern ocean.
He was a lovely guy and invited us on board for dinner one night and as soon as we got on we saw just how small this boat was. How was he going to sleep 5 people on board? (you have to accomodate you 4 line handlers) Below was a very bachelor salon and galley and Nicolle suddenly wasn't hungry at all  Nor was I  But we had to eat... it.
When the Admeasurer got on he inspected the galley and said it wasnt fit to cook food for the Advisors (you have to feed the pilots and your 4 line handlers). The Admeasurer returned TWICE before he approved the galley! And charged him and extra $100 fee for each time.
Then the poor bum couldnt get anyone to be a line handler! Not one cruiser would go with him. Who wants to sleep 5 in a bed in the wet season where theres lots of nice boats going (like ours ). So he had to pay some locals to line handle... but they had caught whif of the problems and charged him $100 each. So plus $400!

The only other thing worth mentioning is the distance on one day is about 35nm so the boat needs to be going flat out for quite a long time. Our speed was about 7 knots, far faster that I normally motor. So if they want the smaller boats to be able to do 5 knots I think it will be doing that the whole way. 6 hours at top revs ain't to be sneezed at.

We could have done it with 5: Me, Nicolle, and 3 handlers, plus the advisor, but we thought that feeding, entertaining and administering to them all it would be easier to have Nicolle not being a linie handler but doing all the cooking/household stuff. So we had 6 plus the Advisor. I think that worked well.

So yes, it can be done and I should not sound like it can't. But small boats going through must be aware of the higher transit fee (its double or there abouts) and higher degrees of difficulty at each corner.

BTW Photos below note: * Plastic on bimini: you must have the Advisor protected from rain. 
*You share a lock with a ship. They are in front of you and when the lock openes and they hit the throttle you see the prop wash from _close up_!
*The Advisor (pilot) is the guy with the life jacket on. Theres lots of people aboard and that huge rope is an absolute. 4 must be hired, your own wont do.
*In the daytime photo the guy at the wheel is a backpacker. We rang a backpackers hostel in Panama city and were deluged! The other handlers are cruisers. The Advisor is in the white shirt.
* Don't go swiming!

Mark


----------



## zeehag

as my formosa will never without a raging chubasco hit speeds over 5 kts, i have to pay more for the extra day of canal use. so will he, as i t is more money for the extra day to traverse. 
it is spozedly an option for the slow barges like mine and others. check panama canal site.

rates rose this past year for canal use.

my info is purely from research.
if someone knows about this slow boat option please squawk.


----------



## AlaskaMC

Mark,

Thanks for the great writeup. I will need to go and read that part of your blog. I skipped ahead to the pirates part! Yikes.

Great pics too. We are planning a trip through there in a few years so the information is really helpful. An east to west route is how we have things planned as of now from reading about the difficulties going the other way out of Panama.

Is that an alligator or croc?


----------



## GabriellaElder

It appears to be like you have some boating experience, have you single handed in the evening before? Have you regarded the governmental "issues" in Mexico.


----------



## CrazyRu

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes. (My negativity may have come across a bit strongly. Yes it can be done, but....)
> 
> My trip through was 5 years ago and stuff changes, prices go up, plus I went from the Caribbean to Pacific so some things are different (free anchorage on the Pacific side, none (?) on the Caribbean side.
> 
> There were two smaller boats trying to get through when we did it. Both had problems.
> The Canal authority does seem to have an systemic set against smaller boats. Their fees are higher (double); the speed requirement is enforced where the larger yachts never are forced to prove they can do 8 knots, and few can for that long distance; a bit more stringent in every way.
> 
> The two boats:
> 
> 1) He was border line on the speed and it was recommended that he should be towed at a cost of $3,600. This can only happen by a Canal tug. So he said he would motor. Each time he tried he blew his engine up and they towed him back and charged him another $800 fee (that was the standard transit fee, they never charged him the extra $800 for being small again). When we met him he had been towed back twice = $1,600 and when we were there he failed again = $2,400 and he came back with just one more $800 in his pocket.... He was to go through again a few days after us for his 4th go.... but we never saw him again so whether he got through or not I dont know.
> Remember he also had to get his 4 line handlers each time!
> 
> 2) This was a young Dutch guy and intrepid as all buggery and we received emails from him in later year
> 
> Mark


So, what does it prove? That the guys weren't prepared for the canal? What it has to do with the size of a boat?

I helped one circumnavigator to sail his boat from NE to St.Martin via Bermuda once. I went to gain an experience from a guy with a lot of blue water miles. On my second day I realized that the guy can not say where the wind blowing from, on my third day I found out that he could not steer by hand.
And, by the way, he sailed Beneteau.
Does this mean that all Beneteau sailors are incompetent?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

CrazyRu said:


> What it has to do with the size of a boat?


 "*The Canal authority does seem to have an systemic set against smaller boats. Their fees are higher (double); the speed requirement is enforced*"

Mark


----------



## CrazyRu

MarkofSeaLife said:


> "*The Canal authority does seem to have an systemic set against smaller boats. Their fees are higher (double); the speed requirement is enforced*"
> 
> Mark


show me the "double fee" document
here are the rules
https://www.pancanal.com/common/maritime/forms/4352-ENG-201211.pdf

I know owners of three small boats went through the canal within last two years. One was towed by another cruising boat.
It seems like it is you who has a systematic set against smaller boats.


----------



## Tim Newman

I can't say with any certainty that this is the case for the Panama Canal, but I have dealt with many authorities and bureaucracies outside the western world, and probably the last place you go to find what you will end up paying for a "service" is the official list of published tariffs! Speak to a few people who have actually done it, and you'll get a far truer picture.


----------



## Capt.aaron

I don't see what the big deal is. This sight makes it sound like you can't sail from here to there.
I can't tell you much about small boat sailing from Cali to Panama other than I know it can be done. From Panama north, just sail out to San Blas, hang out and have few beers till the weather is good to sail up to San Andres, hang out, maybe sail over to Miskitos, and then on up to Guanaja, maybe straight up up Isla Mujeres from there or gunk hole up the inside through Guat. and Belize. You can reach for 3 or 4 day's up to the Hump from Panama and run straight to Isla in about 7 day's total I guess. It's pretty straight forward trade wind sailing, Then it's 3 or 4 day's on up to Key West from there.


----------



## SakPase

Minnesail said:


> Wonderful sense of adventure! But...
> 
> There is a couple that tried it on a 28-foot Pearson Triton. You should read their blog before you try it:
> 3knots | Man, Wife and Dog drifting to warmer climates
> 
> Or you could just skip straight to where they wrecked their boat:
> Staring into oblivion | 3knots


Technically "we" did not wreck our boat, the ocean did that. Either way I'd do it again.


----------



## SakPase

zeehag said:


> golfito tim did the trip last year in a 27 catalina he bought in zihuatenejo.
> tehuantepec is not always blowing.
> folks usually stopin huatulco and when not running folks go. when it is blowing they wait until it is not blowing.
> folks make abigger dealk out of this than is usually necessary.
> 
> so, if the cocodrilos dont eat you, and if the winds dont kill you you should be ok.


 Not the same trip at all, California to Costa Rica is muy facil if you watch the weather. The only tricky part is timing your T-pec and the Popagayo winds. I think the real challenge comes when you turn north into the golf of Panama because that will be the first fight against weather.


----------



## zeehag

SakPase said:


> Not the same trip at all, California to Costa Rica is muy facil if you watch the weather. The only tricky part is timing your T-pec and the Popagayo winds. I think the real challenge comes when you turn north into the golf of Panama because that will be the first fight against weather.


strange how zihuat to costa rica isnt the same trip as cali to panama--it is but a smallbit of the trip.
i have been doing this trip now for 3 years--'it actually IS the same trip,only in longer stopover segments. the same charts are used''it is just that everyone has a different tale to tell abou tthe same body of water travelled in the same routing.
i have seen manyh souls doint his trip''it is the same trip, and all have enjoyed it an d had no problem. 
the only problems that come up happen when the atlantic folks tell the pacific folks how to do it and that it cannot be done. 
it is not that difficult a trip. 
there are gorgeous places to stop over and rest and provision and pemex has same pricing thruout mexico. weather is predictable and with enough warning to keep you out of mayhem.
it is a lee shore, so plan accordingly. 
there are cocodrilos, so dont swim after a rain.
the cruising guides published by sarana show the seasons of papagayos and tehuanbtepec winds. 
seas are well spaced and not so horrid as same sized seas on atlantic coast. gentle rollers do not make a bad sail.
did i say most of it is downhill, current and windwise. and you wont die if you decide to just drift, nor will you get totally lost. 
you may find self closer to shore, but you wont go to china without conscious effort. the currents here just do not go that way.
learn the currrents and learn wind direction and how to tell when you are going to get blown away. we have either no wind or too much. 
it is a fun sail. that is why i am doing this here for so long...well,one reason.
this is a voyage that will take from 5 weeks to any number of years, depending on stopovers and motivation.

i would not count on 5 weeks however for this journey. friends did that in a trimaran 5 yrs ago.


----------



## billyruffn

CrazyRu said:


> Are you saying that you don't know one simple fact?
> 
> Any boat with waterline longer than 14 ft has hull speed over 5 knots in displacement mode.


Any boat?
Kinda sorta depends just a little bit on the engine's power relative to the displacement et. al. just maybe! Don't ya think? 
(Snark off)


----------



## zeehag

hull speed and cruising speed are not the same thing nor is hull speed able to be achieved and maintained in many sailboats. 
mine needs a chubasco of 60 kts to surpass hull speed, and needs more than wind and engine to maintain 5 kts consistently. 
my hull speed is around 7 kts,mathematically, and actual cruising speed is more like 3-4, on a windy day.


----------



## SakPase

zeehag said:


> strange how zihuat to costa rica isnt the same trip as cali to panama--it is but a smallbit of the trip.
> i have been doing this trip now for 3 years--'it actually IS the same trip,only in longer stopover segments. the same charts are used''it is just that everyone has a different tale to tell abou tthe same body of water travelled in the same routing.
> i have seen manyh souls doint his trip''it is the same trip, and all have enjoyed it an d had no problem.
> the only problems that come up happen when the atlantic folks tell the pacific folks how to do it and that it cannot be done.
> it is not that difficult a trip.
> there are gorgeous places to stop over and rest and provision and pemex has same pricing thruout mexico. weather is predictable and with enough warning to keep you out of mayhem.
> it is a lee shore, so plan accordingly.
> there are cocodrilos, so dont swim after a rain.
> the cruising guides published by sarana show the seasons of papagayos and tehuanbtepec winds.
> seas are well spaced and not so horrid as same sized seas on atlantic coast. gentle rollers do not make a bad sail.
> did i say most of it is downhill, current and windwise. and you wont die if you decide to just drift, nor will you get totally lost.
> you may find self closer to shore, but you wont go to china without conscious effort. the currents here just do not go that way.
> learn the currrents and learn wind direction and how to tell when you are going to get blown away. we have either no wind or too much.
> it is a fun sail. that is why i am doing this here for so long...well,one reason.
> this is a voyage that will take from 5 weeks to any number of years, depending on stopovers and motivation.
> 
> i would not count on 5 weeks however for this journey. friends did that in a trimaran 5 yrs ago.


I was referring to the second half of the proposed trip, Panama to Florida. But yeah cali-Panama is more of the same.


----------



## Minnesail

SakPase said:


> Technically "we" did not wreck our boat, the ocean did that. Either way I'd do it again.


Sorry, I didn't mean any offense. I love your blog, by the way, it's great reading!


----------



## Bob142

When I was on the shore side of tehuantepec I was told that it is quite predictable...Add 12 hours and some speed to what ever is blowing out of the Texas panhandle...


----------



## zeehag

practice watching passage weather for a bit to see the tehuantepeckers flow. isnt such a big deal if you watch and do as the locals and those who went before tell ye. at least that is what those who went before have told me. 
they are still alive and still have boats....


----------



## SakPase

Minnesail said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean any offense. I love your blog, by the way, it's great reading!


Thanks, glad you enjoyed it. I didn't think you meant any offense. It was more that when someone says "this guy his boat" I think more of human error than an act of nature.


----------



## Scott13

Can I help for a leg or two on the southward half of your journey, or were you looking forward to the solo aspect? I've crewed on 3 different chartered boats in the Caribbean and have lots of experience sailing the Great Lakes. Just wondering... I totally get it if you wanna go it alone tho


----------



## christian.hess

scottie55 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post. Just joined the forum.
> 
> I have a question. What is the best way to sail from California to Florida? In the next year I want to do this. Some of my relatives moved the Southern US recently from California and I want to be closer to them. I'm planning on keeping my boat in Miami, FL. I'll be leaving from Long Beach, CA.
> 
> As for the trip I'll be doing it in a 1966 26-foot Islander Excalibur sailboat and will be doing it singlehanded except for my dog. My plan is to sail off from Southern California and go offshore about 15-20 miles and sail down Baja. Get to Cabo San Lucas. And then sail down the Mexico mainland down into Central America. Then finally get to Panama and go through the canal. From there sail up the Caribbean side of Central America to Cancun, Mexico. And then head out offshore through the Gulf to Cuba and finally to Miami.
> 
> Has anyone here ever done a sail like that? Any tips or suggestions? Like the best time of year for the trip or how long it would take. Or different route suggestions. Would I have to worry about sea pirates or drug cartels?
> 
> Thanks and appreciate the feedback.


MAN! you have GOT to be kidding me...!

this is exactly what I was planning on doing 15 years ago...on the exact same boat

I was 17...I git one response from a club member...he decided he didnt want to do it in such a small boat(and the sloppy keel) gave him the willies

so I sold that boat and restored and h28, and a year later we set sail...from stockton california all down the coast to el salvador where I had family and to panama up to cancun and off to key west...

this was before blogs and prevalent digital cameras so pics are scarce but if you have any questions Id be glad to be of service

any questions about the excalibur too!

they are a fun boat downwind...

we practically stopped at every other anchorage in all of mexico, costarica, and panama...



good luck!

when you stop in el salvador you can raft up next to me or on a buoy and beers on me!

tehuantepec? stay offshore and call it a day(we didnt and got choppy seas and it was sloppy because my crew wanted to be close to shore...we also ripped a jib but it was old)

easy peasy!

peace


----------



## christian.hess

Delezynski said:


> Scottie55,
> 
> I have not seen any one bring it up yet. The big challenge to your idea is crossing the Gulf of Tehuantepec. It's advisable for small boats (our size) to take it, "one foot on the beach". That is close to shore. Make sure to cross ONLY during good weather as advised by the marina area you start the crossing from. It's a long trip of many days, but the water is shallow and with the predominate winds you might be able to anchor some nights (OPEN WATER / road stead ANCHORING) for a bit of rest.
> 
> But I also have to say, it would most likely cost less to ship the boat than to prep it for an adventure like that.
> 
> Good luck on what ever decision you go with.
> 
> Greg


we heeded that advice and my crew was so scared to do otherwise

the easiest is to take it offshore and you get none of the lumpy, choppy and high winds...

the whole 1 foot on 1 foot off is well just a saying


----------



## christian.hess

oh some fuel to the fire

this is SAILNET

not truck the damng thing coast to coast net

man!

I did it when I was 17 with a crew of 67...

fairwinds and live the dream!

if your boat doesnt make it there are plenty down the coast where dreams end in marinas cause the margarita blender died so it was the end of cruising as we know it!


----------



## aeventyr60

The offshore route worked better for us.


----------



## christian.hess

op what is the name of your boat btw?


----------



## christian.hess

Coquina said:


> The issue here is getting NORTH from the Panama Canal is a very tough passage indeed. I would not try this in the boat owned by the OP.


our best sail was from providence island straight to cancun in 5 days cant remember...it was beaitful...fast and we had a blast...

it all depends where you go first

since he said cancun I can recomend this route as its nice...offshore straight as the bird flies..

you can also go to kunas first, the sand andres or providence etc...


----------



## newhaul

Fwiw the hull speed of the excaliber is 7 knots. (Sqrt of lwl x1.34)


----------



## Lou452

Hudsonian said:


> The overland distance is about 2700 miles. If you were to walk, you could get there in about 135 days and use the time and money you'd save to buy a new boat when you arrive. If you leave tomorrow, you'd get to Miami in time for the Presidents Day sheet and towel sales


20 miles a day each day, everyday for 135 days. Cut a trail . Ultra light pack ? Train with a few day hikes just to find the right shoe for the trip. A hand held GPS just blaze a trail. Why waste time the shortest way is a straight line. 
Lets make this a real long hot debate should he pack a gun for protection :laugher 
This poor dude walk, Run, sail, swim, Will he post and let us know if he makes it?
Good Day :laugher Lou


----------



## christian.hess

I hope the OP does not get discouraged...please look at this thread and how 2 people who are previous owners of the boat responded(Im one of them)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...42-keel-problems-islander-excalabur-26-a.html

safe sailing OP I hope you do the trip! and hope to see you anchored near me in el salvador


----------



## Hudsonian

Right on, Lou 452. The great circle route from Long Beach to Miami is 2,327 miles. Should he carry his gun during the swim for LA to FL?


----------



## Lou452

Well We may have made the OP run or swim for it ? 
I hope he makes up his own mind. More to it I hope what ever level of sailing is decided upon, fun enjoyment and learning is the end result ! We would just stay home and mold with out taking some risk. Take stock and take care fair winds.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## rgscpat

LWL 21.67' (feet)? 
Theoretical hull speed 1.34 * sqrt 21.67 = 6.2 kts. When heeling, a bit more of the stern might get in the water, and with SA/D of 20, the boat might actually do pretty well downwind in nice breeze.


----------



## christian.hess

it does extremely well downwind...just like the cal 40 surfed the pacific and still does competitively today!

the excalibur surfed mighty well


----------



## James Ewing

Wow - just happened upon this thread and ended up reading the whole thing...and I don't know of the OP went ahead and did it or not. WTF. So....what happens!??? Hellooooooo???


----------



## SSgtPit

Scottie55, crazy amount of responses and all over the board. I just made the trip from Pensacola, FL to Corpus Christi, TX. 700nm or more, 6 days, no experience, during hurricane season, on a boat I just bought. My 27 year old daughter, me and one experienced crewman on a Cape Dory 36. We had a beautiful experience. I have my iNavX points if you'd like them plus hourly logs with positionings. Not sure how you're going to stay awake to keep from hitting oil rigs, but it's shallow enough in a lot of areas to anchor.
Zeehag has a great attitude and I'd love to meet her. I'd lean towards her advice. Do your research, prepare for the worst, hope for the best and F'g GO!!


----------



## Fanady

I want to make the same trip...Long Beach to Tampa and found this old thread.
My god there are a lot of pussies on here. Maybe all the real sailors are sailing instead of typing.
Really if you just want to be safe and have the least hassles why the hell would you want to sail? Just stay home and watch movies about it. Zeehag is one of the few that isn't whining and naysaying here. Wonder if the OP ever made it?


----------



## outbound

Go sailing. Get beat up a couple of times. Have things go south on you. Then come back and we can talk. The blue water sailors who posted on this thread have been there and done that. Paid heed to their concerns or not at your peril. 
(Sorry just tired of some people blowing smoke at mirrors. Going east from Panama is a difficult voyage).

There are old sailors.
There are bold sailor.
But very few old, bold sailors.


----------



## Fanady

Duly noted, and I do respect the experience of other sailors. I just get tired of people disrespecting OPs questions by giving answers to questions they didn't ask. If somebody asks for advice on going from SD to Miami via Panama, the answers shouldn't be to trailer it there. I asked about sailing from Long Beach to SF and got the same type of replies. One guy said I had to sail to HI then tack. Hey, I know it's going against wind and current but Dana's book talked about doing it in the 1830s so.... I guess I just assume that if you are sailing you already like to do things the hard way, so the answers should be about how.


----------



## outbound

People do sail north east then go down the chain to go Panama to BVi or windwards. People on small boats cross mid Florida to go Mexico to east coast Florida. Lots of ways to skin the cat. Generally speaking always a good idea to avoid going against both wind and wave. 
Personally have detoured ~1000 miles to Bahamas to go Antigua to Newport and avoid weather. It’s not being a wooze but being smart.


----------

